# DaYan + Mf8 4x4s now mini! 6.0cm



## cubeflip (Aug 13, 2011)

I noticed that a lot been complaining that the DaYan + Mf8 4x4s are too big for their liking. And people were speculating when the mini version would come out. Well they're out now on 51morefun.com!
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=90&products_id=242
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/zh-CHT/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=f360f1df-51f1-449d-97ab-172bd5fd2203


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## JyH (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think it's small enough for 5BLD. 

I will definitely be getting this, as I have no good 4x4s, and the Dayan is way too big for my hands.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 13, 2011)

is it just me, or are the edge pieces extended on the wing thingy, and the stickers look pretty cool


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just bought my normal Dayan 4x4 today at Nats >.>


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

OMG THANK GOD. YES YES YES


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ugh I really want to buy, but I'm going to wait for a testomonial for the site.


----------



## JyH (Aug 13, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Ugh I really want to buy, but I'm going to wait for a testomonial for the site.


 
Now how would that work if we all thought like this?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 13, 2011)

I will give a testimonial that they are being made, but last I heard they're prototypes.


----------



## aaronb (Aug 13, 2011)

I get the SS V1 and within a month the SS V3 comes out, I get the SS V3 and within a week, the mini Dayan+mf8 comes out :fp ......do I have bad luck or what? I am not getting it because when I do, the Ultra Automatic Solving Cube Deluxe will come out.


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 13, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I get the SS V1 and within a month the SS V3 comes out, I get the SS V3 and within a week, the mini Dayan+mf8 comes out :fp ......do I have bad luck or what? I am not getting it because when I do, the Ultra Automatic Solving Cube Deluxe will come out.


 

It probably would.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 13, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I get the SS V1 and within a month the SS V3 comes out, I get the SS V3 and within a week, the mini Dayan+mf8 comes out :fp ......do I have bad luck or what? I am not getting it because when I do, the Ultra Automatic Solving Cube Deluxe will come out.


 
If you already have a Sheng Shou V3, you don't need a mini Dayan +MF8.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 13, 2011)

Hershey said:


> If you already have a Sheng Shou V3, you don't need a mini Dayan +MF8.


 
Are the Shengshou v3s good? I heard the v1s (at least) were bad. My Maru is starting to annoy me , so I'm looking for a new 4x4. Would you recommend the SS v3 or the (mini) Dayan + Mf8?


----------



## aaronb (Aug 13, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Are the Shengshou v3s good? I heard the v1s (at least) were bad. My Maru is starting to annoy me , so I'm looking for a new 4x4. Would you recommend the SS v3 or the (mini) Dayan + Mf8?


 
I love my SS V3, it is WAYYYY better than my V1, but the mini Dayan + Mf8 caught my interests....but with my luck, I'll stick with my SS V3. I would probably listen to someone who has both though if I were you.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I love my SS V3, it is WAYYYY better than my V1, but the mini Dayan + Mf8 caught my interests....but with my luck, I'll stick with my SS V3. I would probably listen to someone who has both though if I were you.


 
your probaly right but the first shengshou put a terrible taste in my mouth for shengshou 4s. but i heard the shengshou 5 and 6 are amazing

[I MADE A THRED ABOUT WHOU WOULD PREFER THIS CUBE TO THE CURRENT VERSION A WHILE BACK WITH HOPES THAT ONE WOULD BE MADE. ]


----------



## aaronb (Aug 13, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> your probaly right but the first shengshou put a terrible taste in my mouth for shengshou 4s. but i heard the shengshou 5 and 6 are amazing
> 
> [I MADE A THRED ABOUT WHOU WOULD PREFER THIS CUBE TO THE CURRENT VERSION A WHILE BACK WITH HOPES THAT ONE WOULD BE MADE. ]


 
I don't have a V-5, but the SS 5x5 seems amazing to me, and I don't have the 6x6 yet; the SS V3 is way faster, smoother, and doesn't explode like the V1.

As for your next statement....DO U HAVE A LINK TOO UR THRED ABOUT IF DA PEEPLE WOOD PERFER THIS VERSIN?


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I don't have a V-5, but the SS 5x5 seems amazing to me, and I don't have the 6x6 yet; the SS V3 is way faster, smoother, and doesn't explode like the V1.
> 
> As for your next statement....DO U HAVE A LINK TOO UR THRED ABOUT IF DA PEEPLE WOOD PERFER THIS VERSIN?



ok thanks do you think speedcubeshop, icubemart, or cube depot might be stocking the shengshou vs


----------



## aaronb (Aug 13, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> ok thanks do you think speedcubeshop, icubemart, or cube depot might be stocking the shengshou vs


 
Icubemart and Cube Depot both have the SS 4x4 V3 and the SS 5x5, while Speedcubeshop only has the SS 4x4 V1. I think Icubemart and Cube Depot will both have the SS 6x6, but I don't know about Speedcubeshop, because they don't have the SS 4x4 V3 or the SS 5x5.

But if you don't mind buying from China, I would buy from 51morefun.com or Lightake.com. Lightake is more reputable, but 51morefun is new, and has awesome prices, and seems to get cubes before any other sites. (51morefun.com is the only store I know of that has the SS 6x6 prototype and mini Dayan + mf8 in stock.)


----------



## Vinny (Aug 13, 2011)

I love how this comes out 2 days after my regular ones arrives in the mail...


----------



## aaronb (Aug 13, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I love how this comes out 2 days after my regular ones arrives in the mail...


 
The WitTwo comes out 1 day after I get my Lanlan. I get a SS V1 and within a month the V3 comes out. I get the SS V3 and within a week the Dayan mini comes out. I get a Guhong, and the Lingyun and Lunhui come out within a month and the Zhanchi within 2 months. (This one is partially my fault for being new to cubing, and uninformed when this happened.)

So basically I pretty much have bad luck.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 14, 2011)

lol it sold out already


----------



## champion (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,Everybody here,Thanks for attention to Champion's Cube Store.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 14, 2011)

sounds good


----------



## timeless (Aug 15, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> I noticed that a lot been complaining that the DaYan + Mf8 4x4s are too big for their liking. And people were speculating when the mini version would come out. Well they're out now on 51morefun.com!
> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=90&products_id=242
> 
> hmm... there's only one in stock but I assume more are on the way.


 
broken link


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 15, 2011)

timeless said:


> broken link


 
The link's not broken. It goes to a page that says "the product was not found". The reason why the product wasn't found is because it it out of stock. When it's back in stock it will probably have the same link.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 16, 2011)

the dayan+mf8(normal size) sucks at all. its too big, dont turn speed, pops al the time in all solves, just a piece of junk.
the mini dayan+mf8 still having pops al the time and turns slowly.. ssooo, for me they waste their time by creating a mini dayan+mf8.
that's my tougth...


----------



## ianography (Aug 16, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 said:


> the dayan+mf8(normal size) sucks at all. its too big, dont turn speed, pops al the time in all solves, just a piece of junk.
> the mini dayan+mf8 still having pops al the time and turns slowly.. ssooo, for me they waste their time by creating a mini dayan+mf8.
> that's my tougth...


 
Were you the one that bought it?


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 16, 2011)

A that's good for one hand.

Seriously, I don't need one.
Can you use it in leagues and is 51morefun a reliable site, because we have heard no announcement of that store?


----------



## E3cubestore (Aug 16, 2011)

This is good news!

I'm excited to get this product for the store, and to use


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope this turns out good


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 7, 2011)

They mailed me that it'll be in stock on 10th of September!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

I am really looking forward to buying this cube.

I love the size of my SS 4x4 v3 but love the feel of my Dayan/MF8, seems the best of both worlds to me and from the video it seems the mech parts, ie wings on the edges are the same size as the larger cube, hopefully this will relieve the only drawback of its bigger brother, the pops. I am not the most accurate turner so probably get more pops than average.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 10, 2011)

Whats the size of the normal one?


----------



## linkin182 (Sep 11, 2011)

They have excellent shipping and customer service and can be trusted. I got my cubes in a week to NZ and the shipping price was insanely cheap! 

I ordered a dayan lingyun V2, type c 2x2x2 (x3), black and white pyraminx, and some stickers.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 11, 2011)

im definately getting one. im so sick of my maru 4x4


----------



## calvinfan (Sep 13, 2011)

The Dayan & mf8 Mini Spring 4x4x4 Cube Black Body (6x6x6cm) is in stock now.
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/zh...e&itemid=f360f1df-51f1-449d-97ab-172bd5fd2203
We shall start to post the order tomorrow. Wanna get one, you can buy now !
Enjoy !


----------

